# Sharpening?



## declan (Oct 8, 2008)

I inherited a slow speed wet wheel grinder. I haven't been turning all that long and until now, typically send my tools down to Florida to my dad and have him sharpen them.

Is the grinder good for sharpening or should I be looking into something different? What's the best wheel to use?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

declan said:


> I inherited a slow speed wet wheel grinder. I haven't been turning all that long and until now, typically send my tools down to Florida to my dad and have him sharpen them.
> 
> Is the grinder good for sharpening or should I be looking into something different? What's the best wheel to use?


I have one made by craftsman. It has a wet stone about 2.5 inches wide and maybe 3 to 4 inches Diameter. I use it to sharpen my wood chisels and hand plane blades. It works great for that.


----------



## declan (Oct 8, 2008)

Good to hear. I did some checking on google and it looks like this one I have will accept the tormek sharpening jigs.


----------



## MarkW (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a tormek with an 8" wheel and a leather honing wheel. Sharpens and hones plane irons, skew and normal chisels to perfection. Jigs for the Tormek are very expensive but if you have a lot of money tied up in good quality turning tools worth it.

Good tip for these is to put a very small magnet in the water tray which collects all the metal from the tools as you sharpen. Also if you use a dry baord marker on the face of the tool you sharpen you can reset the angle perfectly and minimise wheel wear and time.

Is there a tip section?


----------



## declan (Oct 8, 2008)

MarkW said:


> I have a tormek with an 8" wheel and a leather honing wheel. Sharpens and hones plane irons, skew and normal chisels to perfection. Jigs for the Tormek are very expensive but if you have a lot of money tied up in good quality turning tools worth it.
> 
> Good tip for these is to put a very small magnet in the water tray which collects all the metal from the tools as you sharpen. Also if you use a dry baord marker on the face of the tool you sharpen you can reset the angle perfectly and minimise wheel wear and time.
> 
> Is there a tip section?


Thanks for the pointers. I think mine is an 8" wheel as well. Haven't measured it yet. It has a leather honing wheel that needs replacing due to age and wear.

Tip Section?


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Before you throw out that leather honing wheel, put a bit of mineral oil on it and then the compound.Will probably make it close to new again...Bill..


----------



## declan (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! I figured it was a goner.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*sharpening*

Seems like you got a good inheritence,I pd 79.00 bucks for one that was on sale at woodcraft,reg 129.00.That should save you some bucks on shipping alone.If you havn't done any sharpening as yet,I would get with someone who can get you started or look up tips on sharpening turning tools.There are a bunch of sites that can help you out.

You can also clean it up with saddle soap,that will get the crud off of the leather.

Good luck 
Ken


----------

